# Preise und Inhalt der PCGH bzw. PCGHX? Unterschriftensammlung!



## CloudCrunsher (20. März 2008)

Hallo PCGH, ich starte hiermit eine unterschriftensammlung, umeuch zu zeigen das eure zeitschrift einfach nurnoch überteuert ist, und kaum noch inhalt hat!

-PCGH DVD ausgabe? Der preis is okay geb ich ja zu , Aber die Extended sollte nur 6 kosten und die premium kann auch nen Euro billiger sein!
- Inhalt? 1/4 werbung! WOW! Bei so viel Werbung, ist das magazin einfach zu überteuert, allein die ganze werbung lässt das ganze heft doch schon gratis werden -.-
-Inhalt? PCGHX? Das ich nich lache, PCGHX für 6, dann kommt da sowenig seiten in mini schrift und handbuch vormat, kaum infos nur bekanntes!
- Das is genauso lächerlich wie als wenn ich mir PCGH Tuning Sonderheft holen würde, wenn PCGHX, dann mit Tipps Tricks, Benches und paar Tutorials und Themen wie Wakü und lauter Forenthemen mit vielen infos, das nenn ich mal PCGHX, sonst könnt ihr dieses mini heft auch mal als Extended machen, selbst im extended steht mehr drin als in der erstausgabe der Extreme!

Bitte liebe mitglieder , falls euch die preise und die wenigen inhalte (manchmal oder oft) stören, schreibt hier Rein das ihr auch für Mehr infos seit und ne kleine preissenkung!
Falls ihr noch was zu ergänzen habt was euch auch nich gefällt schreibt es auch rein!

Das soll kein aufstand werden hier, es sollen einfach mal paar innovationen, sag ich mal, für PCGH sein, so kann es nich weiter gehen mit den preisen und den paar interessanten themen
Vorallem 6 für das Taschenbuch namens PCGH-alleswasschoninPCGHsteht-Extrem ist ein witz
Der preis ist nur mit Vielen guten themen gerechtfertig, warte ja schon heißt auf den 26. märz >=(
Mfg CC


----------



## McZonk (20. März 2008)

Ich habe das Thema in den Feedback Bereich verschoben. Ich denke hier ist er doch besser platziert


----------



## der_schnitter (20. März 2008)

Ich hab die PCGHX noch nicht gekauft (gibts nicht in meiner Gegend),aber den Preis von 6 finde ich auch etwas teuer.Die normale PCGH geht noch im Vergleich zu anderen Zeitschriften.Die Werbung ist wichtig,sonst wäre das Heft nur schwer auf den Markt zu bringen.Gamestar z.B. hat nun wegen vieler Beschwerden die Klingeltonwerbung aus dem Heft genommen (optisch nun angenehmer ),hebt aber den Heftpreis um 30 Cent an.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (20. März 2008)

Naja, die werbung ist viel - nicht zu viel - aber zuviel bei dem preis 
Lieber noch 10 seiten werbung mehr aber Extended für 5.99 ^^

Danke @ Mod, hab feedback forum übersehen^^


----------



## Captain Future (24. März 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Bitte liebe mitglieder , falls euch die preise und die wenigen inhalte (manchmal oder oft) stören, schreibt hier Rein das ihr auch für Mehr infos seit und ne kleine preissenkung!


Ja, ich will auch mehr Infos und weniger zahlen. Am besten alle Infos und gar nix zahlen - so wie im Web.


----------



## Haekksler (24. März 2008)

eine extendend version ohne dvd wär klasse !


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. März 2008)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja, ich will auch mehr Infos und weniger zahlen. Am besten alle Infos und gar nix zahlen - so wie im Web.



Genau jeder der ein PCGH Abo abschließt muss nix bezahlen, dann bekommt er noch ein Haus + Versicherung, zwei Autos + Versicherungen + KFZ Steuer + Benzincard, eine neue Wohnzimmereinrichtung, einen Flachbildfernseher.... 

In welcher Märchenwelt leben einige hier?

Die Redakteure/Volontäre machen die Arbeit um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen. Das sind keine Ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter sondern Menschen die soviel Zeit mit ihrer Arbeit verbringen, dass sie schlecht etwas anderes machen können, womit sie ihr Geld anderweitig verdienen könnten.
Zudem müssen von den Einnahmen auch Transport, Druck, Miete usw bezahlt werden. 
Weiterhin muss zum Schluss noch so viel übrig bleiben, dass die letzten in Verkaufskette, die Einzelhändler, auch noch etwas verdienen.
Und das in der letzten der Zeit rein gar nichts an Waren (Technik sei hier mal ausgeschlossen) billiger sondern eher teurer geworden ist, ist euch sicherlich auch nicht aufgefallen? 
Allein die Transportkosten dürften um eine 2-stellige Prozentzahl anstiegen sein.
Darum finde ich es schon super, dass die PCGH in der letzten Zeit nicht teurer geworden ist.



CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> - Inhalt? 1/4 werbung! WOW! Bei so viel Werbung, ist das magazin einfach zu überteuert, allein die ganze werbung lässt das ganze heft doch schon gratis werden -.-




Das musst du mir vorrechnen.



CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> -Inhalt? PCGHX? Das ich nich lache, PCGHX für 6, dann kommt da sowenig seiten in mini schrift und handbuch vormat, kaum infos nur bekanntes!



Für eine Erstausgabe war die Zeitschrift sehr gelungen.
Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass ich einige Artikel aus dem Forum kannte, aber  es war kein 1:1 Abklatsch, also Forum rein ins Heft so wie du es beschreibst. Format war okay und die Schrift war auch nur unwesentlich kleiner. Zudem hast du in keinster Weise erwähnt, dass in diesen Heft kaum Werbung ist. Und der Preis ist unter anderen dadurch Zustande gekommen und durch die kleinere Auflage. 
Schau dir mal Spektrum der Wissenschaft an: 9 und hau mich blau, das finde ich teuer (auch wenns sehr interessant ist).
Die ganzen Zeitschriften mit hoher Auflage: Autobild, Computerbild usw sind auch nur so billig, weil sie eine hohe Massentauglichkeit haben und somit eine hohe Auflage. 
Sorry, aber wir als Computerspieler, Hardwareinteressierte sind da nur eine kleine Randgruppe. Die ganzen Zeitschriften die sich mit irgendetwas speziellen (nicht so Massentauglichen) beschäftigen sind teuer.



CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Bitte liebe mitglieder , falls euch die preise und die wenigen inhalte (manchmal oder oft) stören, schreibt hier Rein das ihr auch für Mehr infos seit und ne kleine preissenkung!



Nein, die Preise stören mich nicht (warum? siehe weiter oben). 
Die Inhalte gehen auch i.O. Das hängt auch immer davon ab ob einen Etwas vom Inhalt interessiert oder nicht. Und da man es eh nicht allen Recht machen kann, gibts immer mal Kritik bzw Hefte die man eher uninteressant findet.
Für Qualität bin ich gerne bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen. Solange die gut ist werde ich auch 5,59 rüf die PCGH zahlen. 
Wenn die Qualität natürlich drastisch ab abnimmt und gleichzeitig die Preise auch noch ansteigen würden, wäre es natürlich nicht so dolle.
Aber ersteres passiert hoffentlich nicht und letzteres hoffentlich nicht so schnell.

MFG


----------



## der_schnitter (24. März 2008)

Eine Frage noch: CloudCrunsher sagt,die Schrift wäre in der PCGHX zu klein und man würde kaum Informationen bekommen.Aber ist die kleine Schrift nicht gut,da man so *mehr* Informationen in das Heft bekommt?


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2008)

Also ich bin ganz zufrieden  Die olle Computerbild(spiele) is zum Beispiel einfach nur langweilig, fürn Einstieg nich schlecht, von daher find ich die PCGH schon interessanter. 
Was ich nur sagen kann: 
1. "Selbstbauanleitungen" könnten ruhig öfter mal rein, auch wenns ne "Wiederholung" geben sollte, hab nämlich keine Lust die alten Ausgaben rauszusuchen  alternative Luftfilter z.B. wärn mal was  oder  auch mal "Sondergrößen" von Lüftern zu testen.
2. Warum bekommt jemand der geworben wird ne Prämie und nicht der Abonnent? Geht doch anderswo auch!


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

Den Preis der PCGHX kann ich nachvollziehen, da es ja weniger lesen und somit die Leutz von PCGH auch nicht so viel Geld für Werbung bekommen und außerdem gibt es weniger Firmen die in einem Extremmagazin inserieren wollen.

Der Inhalt könnte zwar noch ein bisschen extremer sein aber im großen und ganzen war ich mit der ersten Ausgabe recht zufrieden.

Die Werbung stört mich nicht. Es ist zwar viel oder wird mehr aber das ist mir eigentlich egal weil es gleichzeitig trotzdem nicht weniger Inhalt wird.


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. März 2008)

Die PC Games und die PCGH waren schon immer bemühnt die Preise niedrig zu halten und das werden sie auch in Zukunft, wenn es also nen Euro günstiger gehen würde, würden die des schon machen!


----------



## potzblitz (25. März 2008)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Die PC Games und die PCGH waren schon immer bemühnt die Preise niedrig zu halten und das werden sie auch in Zukunft, wenn es also nen Euro günstiger gehen würde, würden die des schon machen!



Der Verlag legt die Preise fest und der möchte doch gerne Gewinn einfahren wie jedes Unternehmen.

Die sollten die Werbung ganz am Ende des Heftes machen ich Glaube in der Chip oder so ist es auch. 
Was mich stört ist das zum Beispiel in der Extended Inhalte/Berichte aus den Heften davor genommen wurde und dann ins Extended gepackt wurde. Das gleiche gilt für die Sonderhefte(man erfährt nichts neues).


----------



## der_schnitter (25. März 2008)

Weiterhin schlage ich nochmal vor,mehr Artikel und alte Sonderhefte auf die DVD zu packen.Diese sind wesentlich informativer als irgendwelche Weihnachtsmannspiele


----------



## Soulsnap (25. März 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Weiterhin schlage ich nochmal vor,mehr Artikel und alte Sonderhefte auf die DVD zu packen.Diese sind wesentlich informativer als irgendwelche Weihnachtsmannspiele


 
Dem schliesse ich mich voll und ganz an


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2008)

gegen nen gutes game hab ich ja nix einzuwenden, aber weihnachtsmann is echt doof , ich schließe mich *der_schnitter* an


----------



## Captain Future (29. März 2008)

Ich mochte den Weihnachtsmann!


----------



## Jackchecker (19. April 2008)

Also der Preis ist ok. Doch mich stört die Inhalte die vom PCGH Heft in das PCGHX Heft übernommen werden. Genauso ist das mit Extended Ausgaben, denn ihr übernehmt oft Inhalte davon in neuere Hefte. Bitte lasst das^^
Das nervt sehr und kommt oft vor


----------



## devon (20. April 2008)

Wenn man doch ein abbo abschließt kriegt man ja eine Prämie die im laden so 40-50euro kostet und das für 1 jahr zeitung und das Abbo selbst kostet ca 60euro also fast geschenkt


----------



## kmf (20. April 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH, ich starte hiermit eine unterschriftensammlung, umeuch zu zeigen das eure zeitschrift einfach nurnoch überteuert ist, und kaum noch inhalt hat!
> 
> ...


Hast recht, ich will auch wieder die DM. 10 fuffzig für eine Big Box Kippen hätte sich keiner gewagt. Genauso wenig wie 3 Mark für'n Liter Sprit. Und wer zahlt für'ne 4ZKB mit 110m² schon 1600 Märker kalt?


----------



## 2000Miles (24. April 2008)

Ich hab vor langem schon einmal einen Brief an die Redaktion geschrieben, blieb leider unbeantwortet.

Der Preis für die DVD VErsion ist mit 5 gerade noch so an der Schmerzensgrenze. Verbessern muss man aber die Behauptung, dass ein Viertel Werbung ist. Meiner Meinung ist doch schon fast die Hälfte mit Werbung vollgeklart. Der Höhepunkt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) war dann die Anzeige von BlueMovie. 
Selbst das Editioral, ein wichtiger Bestandteil des heftes besteht zur Hälfte aus Werbung, davor muss man sich erst einmal durch drei Seiten Werbung wühlen.
Jeder interessante Beitrag wird durch Werbung zerrissen.
Andere Magazine wie die hardwareluxx Printed machen dies viel besser. Hier hat man maximal 30 Seiten Werbung, viel Inhalt und einen fairen Preis von 2,90.

Für ein Zweijahresabo mit DVD muss man jetzt schon 140 hinblättern. Sicherlich bekommt man ein DS3 dazu, welches man für 60 wieder verkaufen kann, trotzdem habe ich für mein erstes Abo (wurde ein Jahr mit CD geliefert, dann gratis auf DVD umgestellt) 85 für zwei jahre bezahlt, dazu gab es noch ein Netzteil im Wert von ca. 60.
Für mein derzeitiges Einjahresabo mit DVD habe ich 60 bezahlt und eine Samsung HDD bekommen (200Gbyte).

Die Qualität des Heftes ist zum Glück konstant geblieben, durch viele Themen vie Extrem OC, Bastelanleitungen und ausführliche TEsts wird die Zeitschrift interessant und bietet so viele Vorteile gegenüber anderen Zeitschriften. Sehr gelungen sind auch die Videos, vor allem die Retro-Rückblicke.

Welche Zeitschriften gibt es denn noch?

Chip? Ok, viel Werbung, dafür aber dick wie ein Buch und in der Magazin Ausgabe nur knapp2.

c´t? Viel Text, aber auch viel Inhalt, günstig, allerdings sprechen mich die Themen nicht so an

Hardwareluxx Printed? Meiner Meinung das beste Printed Magazin. Günstig, ohne viel Werbung, sehr interessante Themen, immer wieder sehr gut geschriebenes Editioral.

CB? Darüber muss man nicht reden 

Mein Fazit: Der Preis sollte wieder angepasst werden oder die Zeitschrift dicker werden, dann kann meinetwegen auch mehr Werbung rein. Die Werbung könnte man auch hinten als ANhang positionieren, wie es die Chip oder c´t machen. Dann werden die Artikel nciht zerstört und man behält die Übersicht. Empfehlenswert sind auch kleine Broschüren, die beiliegen würden. Spart wieder Platz im Heft.


Wünschenswert wäre auch ein Statement von der Redaktion. Sonst reden wir hier nur gegen eine Wand.


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2008)

Also ich muss zugeben, den Preis der Xtreme finde ich auch ein wenig zu hoch, dafür sind die themen interessanter, als in der Standardausgabe.
Kleiner Tipp an alle, die das Magazin viel zu teuer finden : 
Lest den Extended-Teil (bzw was euch davon interessiert) doch im Laden durch und kauft dann die normale ausgabe...
Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass ihr ihn aber unbedingt zu hause haben wollt, kann ich nicht verstehen, wenn ihr ihn nicht kauft, wenn ihr doch so "heiß" darauf seid...

Wenn ihr das auch nicht einseht, ist es euch wohl nicht mehr recht zu machen...

Trotz alledem wäre nen euro weniger doch sehr schön


----------

